# Thank god texting is the most common method of communication today



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

No more having a nervous breakdown while leaving a voice mail on someone's phone. Things are much easier nowadays.


----------



## Sbrooke (Nov 28, 2010)

I completely agree. It makes things much easier. If only wish I could also text when it comes to making business calls as well. Those make me the most nervous.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm quite fond of texting too .
I agree about the business calls - I find it helpful to have my ipod nearby and a cup of tea, which helps. Until they faff around whilst you're waiting to hang up.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Amen to that. SMS is so convienent and it is way easier to express yourself. But I do enjoy talking to a partner on the phone. If and when I ever find myself in a relationship again.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't do it often but it is my choice over talking


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> Wow I must be the only lamo who don't text lol


I don't text either. I've sent maybe 4 texts in my life, and 3 of those were to unknown strangers telling them they have the wrong number lol.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't even type the ****ing things. My phone is not one of those new fangled ones with a keyboard. You have to type with the number keys. And it kind of behaves bizarrely with auto complete.

I much prefer to call people up, provided I know them fairly well. Calling strangers I can't do. Like calling the bank, or the customer support of my cell service provider, or my doctor, etc.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I like to text, but kind of seems impersonal, makes me feel more disconnected in a way. Still nice to have that accessability to friends though.


----------



## Searching4DesiRe (Dec 19, 2010)

i text more then i call lol.. increased my txt from 250 to unlimited wit only 100 mins for call lol..


----------

